# Best exterior paint for metal window lintels?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Go with a top of the line paint from either store and you'll have good stuff.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Rav,
I’m not familiar with BM products and even less impressed them. I’m sure I’m in the minority here. I am more familiar the SW line.
Most major manufactures make a product specifically for your needs. Many call it “DTM” or “Direct to Metal”. It’s not cheap but it is in my opinion the best for your application. Just be sure the lintels are free of oil and rust prior to finishing them. It comes in graduated sheens. A semi-gloss will shed the moisture and not draw your eye to it.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

spraygunn said:


> Hey Rav,
> I’m not familiar with BM products and even less impressed them. I’m sure I’m in the minority here. I am more familiar the SW line.
> Most major manufactures make a product specifically for your needs. Many call it “DTM” or “Direct to Metal”. It’s not cheap but it is in my opinion the best for your application. Just be sure the lintels are free of oil and rust prior to finishing them. It comes in graduated sheens. A semi-gloss will shed the moisture and not draw your eye to it.


Thanks. The only SW product that I could find that specifically says "DTM" is their "Pro Industrial DTM Acrylic" (http://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/catalog/pro-industrial-dtm-acrylic/). Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Rav,
Yes, That appears to be the simple label. Mine has a bunch of other numbers on it, however it is the same product. If you go to the store and ask for DTM, they'll know what you want.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

When we paint metal lintels we do use Sherwin Williams dtm after proper prep and primer if needed, so I agree with spray gun.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

housepaintingny said:


> When we paint metal lintels we do use Sherwin Williams dtm after proper prep and primer if needed, so I agree with spray gun.


We're having the mason who is doing re-pointing on our stonework install the new lintels, which are pre-treated for rust prevention. In case he's not familiar with DTM, what is the proper prep and primer for it?

Also, there are a few lintels that are stable and in good shape that he will not be replacing. They are already painted, but we're changing colors so we want them painted too. For those, he is just going to paint the exposed portions. Can the DTM be painted directly over the existing paint, or should we use a different type of paint for those lintels?


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

The acrylic products of today are far superior to those of a decade ago, however if the original lintels were finished with an oil base product I would be hesitant to apply an acrylic product over an oil base. When in doubt lightly sand and prime using a good quality exterior oil base primer. Then after a couple of days you can safely apply the DTM.

As for the new lintels, they are primed using a red oxide primer from the manufacture. Only the DTM is necessary to finish.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Primary purpose of getting metal window lintels painted is to protect it from rusting. Panting it in simple paint is not a wise idea. Best option is Sherwin-Williams’ DTM.


----------

